# next station - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sol Gabetta feat. Andreas Kern - 'Prayer' (Ernest Bloch)*

Enjoy a moment with the delightful musician Sol Gabetta performing 'From Jewish Life: Prayer', accompanied by the pianist Andreas Kern.
Prayer was originally composed by Ernest Bloch.

Very beautiful little piece


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50*

Livan, piano
Zenas Hsu, violin
Yina Tong, cello
[Trio Concorde]

Recorded February 14th, 2013

Not the best sound, but a fresh and entusiastic performance of this lovely trio


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Andrea Griminelli (Flute) Plays Franck 1/2 : Sonata for Violin and Piano*

Such a beautiful sonata!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Andrea Griminelli (Flute) Plays Franck 2/2 : Sonata for Violin and Piano*


----------

